# Wellington Autumn 2016 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Apr 11, 2016)

Wellington Autumn 2016 will take place on Sunday 22nd of May 2016.

See http://speedcubing.nz/event/wellington-autumn-2016 for more details and registration.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 11, 2016)

Should be there.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 11, 2016)

99% sure I will be going
I finally get to meet my fellow Kiwi cubers (first non oz comp


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2016)

I might consider coming to this one if I can get cheap flights.



OLLiver said:


> 99% sure I will be going
> I finally get to meet my fellow Kiwi cubers (first non oz comp



dude


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 12, 2016)

Dene said:


> I might consider coming to this one if I can get cheap flights.
> 
> I can see $250 return flights
> 
> dude



Whoops


----------



## Ben Wak (Apr 15, 2016)

Dene said:


> I might consider coming to this one if I can get cheap flights.
> 
> 
> 
> dude


Yea I might be going aswell if I can get the money 
(Might be going with Oliver) would be first international comp


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 15, 2016)

alliance cubing said:


> Yea I might be going aswell if I can get the money
> (Might be going with Oliver) would be first international comp


Lol do all my comps in Melbourne count as international comps for me? 
if not does this one count as a international comp for me lol?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 23, 2016)

Dene said:


> I might consider coming to this one if I can get cheap flights.
> 
> 
> 
> dude


YES DUDE, DENE, DO IT!!!


----------



## mikefield (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everyone

I'm a relatively new cuber based in Christchurch, and I run a youth organisation called the White Elephant Trust which has a great space on Tuam Street. I'm on the lookout for anyone who speedcubes in Christchurch to see if there's interest in setting up a group that meets regularly, and I'm open to using my venue for it free of charge, and also for regional competitions if there's enough interest or if those even exist in NZ!

Hit me up, I'm super keen to make something happen. I don't know anyone else who's into speedcubes!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 2, 2016)

mikefield said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a relatively new cuber based in Christchurch, and I run a youth organisation called the White Elephant Trust which has a great space on Tuam Street. I'm on the lookout for anyone who speedcubes in Christchurch to see if there's interest in setting up a group that meets regularly, and I'm open to using my venue for it free of charge, and also for regional competitions if there's enough interest or if those even exist in NZ!
> 
> Hit me up, I'm super keen to make something happen. I don't know anyone else who's into speedcubes!


There's a FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/776103302462728/
(4 of those people or less actually live in Christchurch)

I heard Cubeorcubes lives in Christchurch.

You could try making a post on the Speedcubing NZ page.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 2, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> There's a FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/776103302462728/
> (4 of those people or less actually live in Christchurch)
> 
> I heard Cubeorcubes lives in Christchurch.
> ...


Awesome thanks bro


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

Does anyone know of any rumours about when the next competition in NZ is planned? and if so where it is?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Does anyone know of any rumours about when the next competition in NZ is planned? and if so where it is?





Spoiler



Click the many spoilers


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Palmerston North on July 10th. Is something I heard about at the last comp. However a delegate is needed. That
is all I know. This comp might not even happen. Hopefully it will though.




















Nats is in December and I'd guess there'll be a Hamilton comp in October or something.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

tx789 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how much time I wasted opening them spoilers?

4 comps in 1 year sounds good.
seriously thanks for the information


----------



## tx789 (Jun 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> Do you know how much time I wasted opening them spoilers?
> 
> 4 comps in 1 year sounds good.
> seriously thanks for the information



That would be great. However at this stage there aren't any guaranties. At least 3, since that's what we've had for the past 2 years. Ask Josh, he is the one who organises the comps.


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

tx789 said:


> That would be great. However at this stage there aren't any guaranties. At least 3, since that's what we've had for the past 2 years. Ask Josh, he is the one who organises the comps.



Is Josh the guy who started this thread? If so I want to speak to him about arranging a Christchurch comp.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

mikefield said:


> Is Josh the guy who started this thread? If so I want to speak to him about arranging a Christchurch comp.


yes please make this happen, I know that I have a another friend who would possibly come from melbourne.
Mike mentioned some of his friends cubed. I imagine some cubers would come from the north island too. 
and before you say this comp is ridiculous there was a comp in adelaide that only had 15 cubers. I think we could get 20 in christchurch


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> yes please make this happen, I know that I have a another friend who would possibly come too



Trying to get in touch with whoever runs the rest of the comps up North. Have messaged via http://speedcubing.nz/ and their Facebook page but no response yet. I've just noticed there's a phone number listed on the FB page though so I'll give that a call before the end of the week.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

mikefield said:


> Trying to get in touch with whoever runs the rest of the comps up North. Have messaged via http://speedcubing.nz/ and their Facebook page but no response yet. I've just noticed there's a phone number listed on the FB page though so I'll give that a call before the end of the week.


please do old sport please do


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

W


OLLiver said:


> please do old sport please do


Woohoo, contact has been made! Fingers crossed. In the meantime I'll stick to my other plan of getting a ChCh group to meet regularly. You said you're back in July yeah? Might aim for then and recruit you for help if you're keen.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

mikefield said:


> W
> 
> Woohoo, contact has been made! Fingers crossed. In the meantime I'll stick to my other plan of getting a ChCh group to meet regularly. You said you're back in July yeah? Might aim for then and recruit you for help if you're keen.


July 5th plus or minus 2 days. 
A regular meet group sound really good. any idea about where? in melbourne we usually go for a food court somewhere. anywhere with good table space is good though


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> July 5th plus or minus 2 days.
> A regular meet group sound really good. any idea about where? in melbourne we usually go for a food court somewhere. anywhere with good table space is good though



I'm thinking at my youth venue, 442 Tuam street. We have tables, a coffee machine, and it's free. 

www.whiteelephanttrust.org.nz
www.facebook.com/whiteelephanttrust


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

what day?
and time


----------



## mikefield (Jun 8, 2016)

OLLiver said:


> what day?
> and time



Not sure exactly, but maybe a weekday at 3pm or 4pm would be great for younger cubers still at school, but then 5 or 530 would work better for older cubers working the grind. And I'm thinking monthly to start with.

First thing to do is see what kind of interest there is, what age are the cubers here in ChCh. I'm keenest for weekdays before 5 because my wife works mad hospital shifts, and I have a 2 year old. Evenings and weekends are tricky, but not impossible if it's a monthly meet I guess.

I'm confident we could secure some funding to get some timers and mats too if that's something people are into. Like maybe the monthly meets could take the form of workshops (Like on specific methods, maintenance, whatever), competition practice, maybe a local league table or mini comps... We could do something pretty cool if we find the people I reckon.


----------



## OLLiver (Jun 8, 2016)

Sounds good. I'm pretty flexible for times and days.

As far as equipment for comps+events, I have ideas I will discuss when we meet


----------



## Time (Jun 10, 2016)

Do you know of anything like that in Auckland ?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 10, 2016)

Time said:


> Do you know of anything like that in Auckland ?



I think the next comp is in Hamilton. That's only a 90 min drive for you. I live in Wellington that's a six hour drive.

It's likely there'll be a comp there again. Maybe nats in December. Joshua will know, since he organises. There certainly is enoght people in Auckland for a comp.

Also Joshua Brunga is the one who organises the comps he knows about where and when in certainties.


----------

